# i want to smoke some cheese



## redneck69 (Dec 29, 2010)

with it being nice and cool outside, and from what i've see this is the best time to do it, i want to try some cheese in the mes with the amns.  from what i have seen in some posts, the time frame is between 2-4 hours on most cheeses.  i just want to check with some of the people that have done it in the past.  i want to use hickory for flavor, later on i will try other flavors.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 29, 2010)

Here is a link to lots of cheese smokes

If you need something specific send me a PM and I will answer later when I get home from work

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Cheese


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea PM him. He know all about it. I think ........no I'm sure he does. But it not real hard just get some cheese and don't get the temos up that high and pour the smoke to it. Then WAIT


----------



## redneck69 (Dec 29, 2010)

if i have any questions scar, ill hit you up..thanx


----------

